# iPad 4 : adaptateur Compact Flash



## Azety (18 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
je recherche un adaptateur pour compact flash pour ipad mini ou ipad 4.
Ce qui implique une connectivité lightning, la nouvelle connectivité qu'on retrouve également sur iPhone 5.

J'en ai trouvé sur ebay mais pour l'ancienne prise, donc ipad 2 ou 3 seulement.
Ayant l'intention de voyager léger ( appareil photo / ipad mini ), je ne pense pas prendre un gros ipad ( même si là le ipad 2 semble idéal, sauf quand je compare le poids ).

Quelqu'un aurait un lien fiable pour acheter cet adaptateur ? 

J'ai écumé tout le web francophone / fiable et je ne trouve pas ...


----------

